# Zeus, young Maltese available for adoption in Florida



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Zeus, an adoptable Maltese in Oldsmar, FL
*Zeus Maltese Oldsmar, FL*
Puppy

Male
*
About*
CHARACTERISTICS Energetic, smart, playful, Healthy, Vaccinations up to date, neutered.
GOOD IN A HOME with other dogs. PREFERS A HOME WITHOUTChildren.

*Meet Zeus*
PLEASE READ THIS INFO CAREFULLY. WE WILL NOT RESPOND TO ANYONE ASKING ABOUT INFO THAT'S ALREADY PRINTED HERE. WE HAVE SPECIFICS WE'RE LOOKING FOR WITH ZEUS' WELLBEING IN MIND. FILL OUT AN APPLICATION IF YOU FIT THE CRITERIA.
This handsome, smart boy is Zeus. He’s being fostered by American Maltese Association Rescue in the St. Petersburg area of FL and we’re looking for the perfect forever family for him as described below. Zeus is only 14-months-old, 12-pounds, and is a fantastic Maltese, but super energetic. WE'RE ONLY LOOKING FOR AN ENERGETIC FAMILY TO KEEP UP WITH HIM, ideally with one person being home most of the time with experience training a dog. He would benefit from obedience classes and could even make a great competitor in dog sports. He has the drive, energy, and fearlessness needed to compete.

His mom surrendered him to us when she found she didn’t have the time or skills to work on his training and had issues with nipping and house training. He is improving with both but needs consistent positive reinforcement and someone there to take him out every two hours. He could be in a home with another small, young dog, but not a senior one because he wants to play all of the time and pesters the other dog. He’s neutered, chipped, UTD with shots was vetted and very healthy. He MUST be adopted WITHIN DRIVING DISTANCE OF HIS FOSTER HOME IN OLDSMAR, FL. We do NOT let our dogs be transported and we do NOT ADOPT OUT TO FAMILIES WITH CHILDREN UNDER 10 YEARS OLD! If you’re interested, please FILL OUT AN ADOPTION APPLICATION with a computer, not a mobile device: https://www.americanmalteserescue.org/adoption_process.html


----------



## Kilo (Mar 5, 2019)

Omg this pup. It breaks my friggin heart to see someone give their dog away. Hopefully its for the better though. I live so close, i wish i could just go and scoop Zeus up.


----------

